

SourceForge Community Choice Awards 2009: winners announced - edw519
http://www.h-online.com/open/SourceForge-Community-Choice-Awards-2009-winners-announced--/news/113848

======
pasbesoin
I think the Xmind link provided is to the wrong Xmind project. (That same,
incorrect project is linked on the SourceForge page that the article links as
a reference.)

The article and the SourceForge page link to, respectively:

<http://xmind.sourceforge.net/>

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/xmind/>

Where the project owner is dragon-software and description of the project is:

 _Xmind come from Eliza, a simple chat bot.Xmind is a mind self chat system.
Human being can talk with me.Xmind can record mind change, upload the history,
and generate RSS information.Xmind learn from mind record, create question._

However, the article describes the winning project as _The social
brainstorming and mind mapping application XMind_. Such a description would
correspond instead with:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmind>

<http://www.xmind.net/>

Note that xmind.net has an open source, free version and also a Pro, for fee
version.

